# Amw monitor problems...



## sebtooner (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi there, im having problems with my amw mw22E-bacd moniter.
It was working fine untill i installed and ran the drivers for my new geforce G210 gddr2 512mb graphics card.

It starts up fine but when it goes to what normally would be the login screen it says "out of range" and turns off... Any help?

Thanks

Seb.

Hi, quick update... I just plugged in my spare monitor and it says the same; Out of range 95.5khz/ 60 hz... Im now super confused as i've never come across this before..
thanks ,
Seb.



sebtooner said:


> Hi, quick update... I just plugged in my spare monitor and it says the same; Out of range 95.5khz/ 60 hz... Im now super confused as i've never come across this before..
> thanks ,
> Seb.





sebtooner said:


> Hi there, im having problems with my amw mw22E-bacd moniter.
> It was working fine untill i installed and ran the drivers for my new geforce G210 gddr2 512mb graphics card.
> 
> It starts up fine but when it goes to what normally would be the login screen it says "out of range" and turns off... Any help?



Hi again guys... must sound like a complete noob here. 
But its something todo ith my GPU its all sitting correctly... beeps once on startup.. as it normally does then beeps again halfway through.

Its a PNY/nvidia GeForce G210 GDDR2 512MB CARD. RUNNING ON PCI-E.

Anyone else had this problem? 

thanks  

Seb.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Turn the PC on tapping F8 during boot.

Once at the Advanced Options screen choose VGA Mode.

Once the system loads adjust the resolution and refresh rate.


----------



## Computerwiz (Jul 9, 2010)

boot pc by clicking F8 before windows load click on low resolution when windows boot got to your account and drop resolution in the screen settings.


----------

